# Fresh Water Sanitizing



## RVLG329fbh (May 1, 2009)

Ok since I am green on the camping / trailer thing.
I am going to sanitize the fresh water tank, do I follow the clorox bleach / water solution as listed in the manual?
Should I buy something else or what?
Also after all this is completed, I fill the tank before travel.... do I add anything to keep the water fresh or leave it alone?
I have a 1.5 micron water filter system that does the whole unit. is that good enough after sanitizing and filling the fresh water tank?


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Following the bleach/water solution in the manual will do just fine, just make sure to rinse the tank well (takes me about 3-5 times). Other than that you shouldn't need to do anything else. This should be done at least once a year, but doing more ofter won't hurt if you'd like. Having the filter will only help especially if you'll be using it for drinking, for us we usually buy bottled water and the f/w tank is for showers and cooking. Good luck and enjoy,

Brad


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Just a few more tips to add to the ones you've already gotten . . .

Do not pour straight bleach into your filler tube, as it could damage the flexible filler tube - or you could spill some on the side of your trailer - and thet wouldn't help out your decals and stripes - or the paint. Be sure to mix the bleach with a couple gallons of water, then add the bleach solution to your fresh tank and follow up by filling it all the way to overflowing (to be sure to sanitize even the filler tube). Then pump the water throughout the entire system by opening every faucet, one at a time, until you smell the heavy chlorine odor. Then let it sit for a half-hour or so.

Then drain the tank and fill it with clear water, then pump throughout the system again, just like before, making sure to clear all the bleach water from the system.

Repeat the rinse cycle several times. (This will use up severl hendred gallons of water, so if you are on a well, you might want to find a public facility for flushing.)

Then, I like to follow that up with the same sort of treatment, but this time using about 1/2 cup baking soda dissolved in the water. After letting that sit for 1/2 hour, then go thru the rinse cycles again. This will really sweeten up your system, but isn't necessary. (I use an under-sink water filter for sediment and taste. It only feed a drinking water dispenser that we use only for drinking, making ice, coffee/tea/Cool-aid, and cooking. I don't filter the water for flushing the toitty.)

I don't sanitize my water heater. I drain it after every use and leave the drain plug out, to keep it open to the air an not provide a breeding ground for bacteria. So I bypass the water heater when sanitizing.

Happy Outbacking!

Cheers,

Mike


----------

